# The funniest gif i found online



## Persephone (Jun 17, 2009)

Please watch the GIF from beginning to end. IT's really funny!




REMOVED


​


----------



## Môrroch (Jun 17, 2009)

That's pretty funny!
I always liked this one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOrRWw07F7k


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks, I needed some laughs.


----------



## Persephone (Jun 17, 2009)

Môrroch said:


> That's pretty funny!
> I always liked this one:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOrRWw07F7k




lol! Is it just me or does Jack Black look like David Cook in that video?

FUNNY!!! THANKS FOR SHARING!!!


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey Narya,

Thanks for the fun!  

It would have been a lot better (funnier) if it weren't for the pointless overuse of swears. If they had used them sparingly they would add humor but it was so overdone it's author&audience-degrading and distracting


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 18, 2009)

I agree, PoC. I've never understood why foul language is supposed to make something that's already hilarious, even funnier. Maybe it's me...


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Jul 18, 2009)

chrysophalax said:


> I agree, PoC. I've never understood why foul language is supposed to make something that's already hilarious, even funnier. Maybe it's me...



Word. That is so true.

Too bad I have no idea what we're talking about...one of those how it should have ended things or the catapult series? Those are hilarious...


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 19, 2009)

The gif we were talking about has been removed by one of the other mods, so that's why you can't see it, Rosie.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 27, 2012)

chrysophalax said:


> The gif we were talking about has been removed by one of the other mods, so that's why you can't see it, Rosie.


----------

